# Heated Hand Grips (among other things)



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I did a search but came up with nothing-surprisingly.

I'm looking at adding some heated hand grips and possibly a thumb warmer as well. Any recommendations as far as brands or styles go? Anything to stay away from?

Also, this being my first season having an ATV for snow removal, what other things do you guys recommend to add comfort and reliability? 

Thanks


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

A cab, heater, weight.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Some sort of power angle is always nice also.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Power angle is awesome, no more reaching over the rack to adjust the blade. 

Side note, I don't think you could go wrong with any brand of the heated hand grips. I have seen them on Ebay for $30 bucks I think. Seems worth it, I may add a set to mine next year.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

ive used moose grip hand warmers and thumb warmers since 02
w/no problems. not the cheapest but you get what you pay for.
yes, cab and power angle.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

How does the cab attach? That may be my next purchase.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Irv, what type of plow lights are they? Are they temporary? I am thinking of rigging up a set of Moose plow lights with a 12v ciggarette lighter plug to an alligator type clamp that I can clamp to the front rack and plug into the 12v outlet whenever I plow...


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

they give you u clamps to attach the cab. i put pieces of heater hose
on my racks to protect them an use 4 hose clamps. easy on and off.
use a cordless drill. i bought the moose light bracket and 2 peterson
halogen tractor lamps from farm and fleet. on and off switch in the h/l pod
and a relay by the battery. there are 2 bullet connectors by the lamps
for easy off. i wrap the rack w/duct tape so nothing gets scratched.
i have a honda h/l shtoff switch for the upper h/l and also mount the heated 
grip switch in the pod

classic makes 2 cabs. this is th bigger of the 2. i had the smaller one before.
this one has a lot more window area. its a lot taller than you need. but
there is no in between.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

If it's a matter of keeping hands warm and throttle thumb from freezing you might look into shell gloves with removable liners, such as REI Switchback gloves, or something similar. They are more expensive than grip warmers but, for me at least, they prevent Frozen Thumb.

Also, there's something called the Mad Dog Nonslip Thumb Assist Pro that reportedly works well in preventing frozen/soar thumbs. You'll find them online for around $20.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Irv: Nice. I want an easy on easy off set for plowing only, hence the alligator type clamp that I am going to rig the Moose lights on with the lighter plug end. Squeeze clamp, put on, plug in 12v port, done.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i think the throttle assist would be nice. do you have one? man, you have
all the good ideas. thanks jaye

QUOTE=MtnCowboy;1186545]If it's a matter of keeping hands warm and throttle thumb from freezing you might look into shell gloves with removable liners, such as REI Switchback gloves, or something similar. They are more expensive than grip warmers but, for me at least, they prevent Frozen Thumb.

Also, there's something called the Mad Dog Nonslip Thumb Assist Pro that reportedly works well in preventing frozen/soar thumbs. You'll find them online for around $20.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I have only one good idea and it's not original: "internet search." I don't have a throttle assist but it makes sense and I've seen some good reviews. I now use shell gloves with removable liners so I'm not so much in need of a throttle gismo, although I may get one for "sore thumb syndrome."


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Heated grips can be found at most M/C or ATV stores. I also bought some gauntlets for my guys. They are water proof and cover the end of the bar. The rider slips his hand in the end and can still operate the brakes, throttle, and light switches. Manual plow lift will require removing ones hand from the gauntlet to operate, and electric lift will require some enginuity to get the switch inside the gauntlet.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have Arctic Cat heated grips and thumb warmer on my Arctic Cat 500 and they work great. They are wicked warm. I also have an Arctic Cat wind shield on it. I wouldn't want to go with out them.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

after years of freezing my hands off , actually my quad would heat up pretty much at the same time so i just switched to shoveling for a minute to get back to work,

this year i said screw it and got grips and thumbwarmer, and cleaned out my radiator clogged bad and the dealer never seen it or never looked but all is good now.

i still need to drill my plastic for the switches but i just hid them under the cowl its easy enough to get to lol

don't hesitate cold hands suck balls


----------

